# HAF932 Frontpanel refresh USB3?



## kortos (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Coolermaster,

ich hätte noch ne Frage: gibt es auch für das "alte" HAF932 ein Frontpanel mit USB3 als Upgrade? oder ist sowas in Planung?

auf jeden Fall wärs ne tolle Sache, da es doch viele stolze Besitzer selbiger Gehäuse gibt, die ein USB3 upgrade schätz ich nicht verschmähen würden 


danke im Voraus!

mfg


----------



## StormyMaster (1. Juni 2011)

Ob für das HAF 932 explizit ein USB 3.0-Panel in Planung ist, weiß ich im Moment nicht.
Allerdings ist ein universales Panel in Vorbereitung. Wann und zu welchem Preis es rauskommt, steht allerdings noch nicht fest.


----------



## master.of.war (4. März 2013)

Sry wenn ich so einen alten Thread ausgrabe, aber gibt es ein Update zu der Frage?


----------



## Cooler Master (8. März 2013)

Hallo Master.of.War,

ein USB 3.0 Panel gibt es hier zu kaufen HAF 912 5.25" USB 3.0 bracket - Cooler Master Europe Store

Viele Grüße,
dein Cooler Master Team


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. Juli 2013)

Was machen eigendlich die Leute deren Frontpanel im HAF932 Advanced defekt ist ?
Bei meinem ist von vorne gesehen der linke defekt.
Ausprobiert auf verschiedenen Board und zusatz karten!
mfg


----------

